# Any Job related news??



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Joeman and others..Any luck with ur job search? Pls update us..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Hi Joeman and others..Any luck with ur job search? Pls update us..



Comeon guys, is Job market that bad in Australia... you guys are scaring us...!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Calling Expat forum members in Australia...

1. Egyptian couple with IT project management.
2. Gopal.
3. JoeMan.
4. Avinash.
5. Viren.

Any updates..


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Calling Expat forum members in Australia...
> 
> 1. Egyptian couple with IT project management.
> 2. Gopal.
> ...


Trin Trin ....Waiting to hear good news from you guys soon....


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

I just spoke to Viren...He is on a month long leave in Sydney...He's hunting for jobs...
I would really want to hear from Joeman and that couple from Egypt. They sounded deppressed in their respective last threads.
A couple of days back, another of my friends (not a member of this forum) succeeded in getting a job.He's into Datawarehousing.
I am planning to go to AUS in a couple of months (this time fully)...

Gopal




mr.india said:


> Calling Expat forum members in Australia...
> 
> 1. Egyptian couple with IT project management.
> 2. Gopal.
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

velamoor_gopal said:


> I just spoke to Viren...He is on a month long leave in Sydney...He's hunting for jobs...
> I would really want to hear from Joeman and that couple from Egypt. They sounded deppressed in their respective last threads.
> A couple of days back, another of my friends (not a member of this forum) succeeded in getting a job.He's into Datawarehousing.
> I am planning to go to AUS in a couple of months (this time fully)...
> ...


We are also planning to go for our visa validation in Sept this year and finally move there by first quarter next year (because of my project commitments). 

I would love to see migrants going there before me settling happily there. Keep sharing guys ur good and bad experiences.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

I and My wife would be going there by early October and it will be full move , thought of jumping in to water and hopeful to swim


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

DO NOT DO THAT !!!!
That would be my sincere advice to u.
First, try to go alone.Settle down and then take your wife.
During my stay in Sydney I met a couple who left a very good job in India only to migrate to Australia along with their kids..
The couple could not find a job even after 6-7 months and so were forced to work in a super market.They were highly qualified.
Better be safe than sorry!!!

Gopal





Ozaspirant said:


> I and My wife would be going there by early October and it will be full move , thought of jumping in to water and hopeful to swim


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Ozaspirant said:


> I and My wife would be going there by early October and it will be full move , thought of jumping in to water and hopeful to swim


i think u must have though about this...oct wont be a very gud time for u to go...as in a couple of months (Dec) there would be dec annual leaves...during which nothing moves in aussieland..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> i think u must have though about this...oct wont be a very gud time for u to go...as in a couple of months (Dec) there would be dec annual leaves...during which nothing moves in aussieland..


Everything has its pros and cons.. Pankaj.. Oct could be a good time as before December there are alot of temp jobs in market.. so that could be good to grab some Aussie Experience.. 

Secondly, It could be a good advise to go alone and ask ur wife to join you once you settle there.. but it is up to you to decide...


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for advice Gopal , Mr India and Pankaj ........

I will take time and analyze the job market and other worst circumstances and work out on Plan B .

The reason I thought of going together by leaving our jobs here , If not best atleasst we may get some temp jobs in AUS as Mr India said....Obviously i don't want to put my life in riskier path and will workout on Plan B


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

I have personally seen 3-4 cases wherein both the hubby and the wife went to AUS without any work and have struggled like anything there.
That's the reason I just cautioned you.
Contrary to popular belief, getting a job in AUS once you have the PR visa is not a cakewalk.More often than not it is a thorny road...

Gopal




Ozaspirant said:


> Thanks for advice Gopal , Mr India and Pankaj ........
> 
> I will take time and analyze the job market and other worst circumstances and work out on Plan B .
> 
> The reason I thought of going together by leaving our jobs here , If not best atleasst we may get some temp jobs in AUS as Mr India said....Obviously i don't want to put my life in riskier path and will workout on Plan B


----------



## santosaed (Dec 31, 2008)

*In the same boat.*



velamoor_gopal said:


> I have personally seen 3-4 cases wherein both the hubby and the wife went to AUS without any work and have struggled like anything there.
> That's the reason I just cautioned you.
> Contrary to popular belief, getting a job in AUS once you have the PR visa is not a cakewalk.More often than not it is a thorny road...
> 
> Gopal


Hi..

Yes I agree with you, although at the moment I am still reside in Singapore, I am not sure that location will be the biggest obstacle to get a job there.

I think they're more concerning in the Local Experience. I have tried to secure an employment since last June and the best I can get is 1st round interview... that's it...

I ever been travelled in AU for about two weeks, and trying to secure as much as interview before being there.... but only could get about 2 interview which not going anywhere. I saw that job opportunity is way much increasing this year, but perhaps not for overseas candidate.....

All in all... I keep my faith... keep growing in where ever I am now... and hopefully I'll be in AU shortly..... 
I am thinking also to get degree from Australian Institution (Distance TAFE or Australian Univ. in Singapore) but no sure it give any different.....

Last word, Good Luck for All of Us.... When there is a will... there is a way.... :thumb:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> Thanks for advice Gopal , Mr India and Pankaj ........
> 
> I will take time and analyze the job market and other worst circumstances and work out on Plan B .
> 
> The reason I thought of going together by leaving our jobs here , If not best atleasst we may get some temp jobs in AUS as Mr India said....Obviously i don't want to put my life in riskier path and will workout on Plan B


Good Luck Buddy...!
Regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

velamoor_gopal said:


> I have personally seen 3-4 cases wherein both the hubby and the wife went to AUS without any work and have struggled like anything there.
> That's the reason I just cautioned you.
> Contrary to popular belief, getting a job in AUS once you have the PR visa is not a cakewalk.More often than not it is a thorny road...
> 
> Gopal


Thanks Gopal for sharing... your inputs are valuable as always.. we like reading ur posts.. keep em comming

Regards
Randhir Singh


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Gopal...

As Mr India said this space requires more info and sucess tips from the expats who managed to get Job recently , looking forward to hear some good news from Viren, Avinash, Egyptian couple and other fellow boarders.


I really appreciate and truly accept the idea of going alone first and then taking family later , however sometimes (not all ways) I feel that this depends on how much liability and commitments that we have in our own life ( for example EMIs, family maintenance , kids education etc) but for some couple who don't have any of these would risk their chance by willing to accept temp jobs in OZ till they get settle .... ....I KNOW ITS VERY VERY HEART BREAKING TO SPEND HARD EARNED SAVINGS .....what do u guys say ?


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Whatever be the EMIs,maintenance costs etc. the additioanal expenses that u'll be incurring in AUS by the virtue of having your wife will be far greater than them..
If u are all alone, you'll incur very nominal expenses...I have personally seen people getting their families before thay find a job and regretting later on.
By the way, what are your skills? Datawarehousing/Java/Mainframes/Oracle...

Gopal





Ozaspirant said:


> Thanks Gopal...
> 
> As Mr India said this space requires more info and sucess tips from the expats who managed to get Job recently , looking forward to hear some good news from Viren, Avinash, Egyptian couple and other fellow boarders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey I am in to both Java and SAP( 4 yeas in java and past 2 yrs(almost) in SAP).

But when I submitted ACS they assessed me as Java and considered that experience.

I am in need of strong Plan B.


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

I do not know about SAP but as far as Java goes, you may need to wait a little longer before you even start to get calls (assuming that you do not have prior AUS experience). One of my friends has been trying for 5 weeks now.Nothing has materialised...You need to have a lot of patience...
Good Luck..


Gopal




Ozaspirant said:


> Hey I am in to both Java and SAP( 4 yeas in java and past 2 yrs(almost) in SAP).
> 
> But when I submitted ACS they assessed me as Java and considered that experience.
> 
> I am in need of strong Plan B.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

unfortnately, waiting and patience does not end with getting ur PR... 

Tow random question pops up in my mind all the time.... is firstly, every Migrant comming to Australia are advised to bring some amount of money, this is to to cope up delays in getting job etc. I am sure, people would be going there prepared to survive for 5-6 months (in case cannot get job). 

Secodly, how paying (or how difficult is to get) casual jobs in Australia, say brisbane or Sydney, is it enough to cover expense of a couple with basic living?

Best Regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

mr.india said:


> unfortnately, waiting and patience does not end with getting ur PR...
> 
> Tow random question pops up in my mind all the time.... is firstly, every Migrant comming to Australia are advised to bring some amount of money, this is to to cope up delays in getting job etc. I am sure, people would be going there prepared to survive for 5-6 months (in case cannot get job).
> 
> ...


Mr India Very true , only waiting and patience is not the end .....


Even I have the same questions 

1. what amount of AUD$ is enough to survive for 5-6 months in AUS for a couple and individual ?

2. How paying (or how difficult is to get) casual jobs in Australia, say brisbane or Sydney, is it enough to cover expense of a couple with basic living?


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey...If u are all alone, u might require $800-$1000 per month. The lion's share of this would go towards house rent. I had to pay $150 per week...It should not be difficult to get casual jobs in Australia...You can look at gumtree site for ads...

Gopal Desikan



Ozaspirant said:


> Mr India Very true , only waiting and patience is not the end .....
> 
> 
> Even I have the same questions
> ...


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Gopal , 

Thank you very much for the response .


----------



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

One of my friend's colleague, who recently got PR, took leave for a week from his office. Just to make the initial entry. He is a .Net programmer. He got a job on the 5th day of reaching Sydney and just mailed his employer that he is not coming back.Some people are Lucky..


----------



## kkozdream (Apr 7, 2010)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Hey...If u are all alone, u might require $800-$1000 per month. The lion's share of this would go towards house rent. I had to pay $150 per week...It should not be difficult to get casual jobs in Australia...You can look at gumtree site for ads...
> 
> Gopal Desikan


Hey Gopal/All,

How difficult is it to find economical accommodation(<Aus$250) for a couple in Sydney? 
Where should we look for it ?

Thanks in advance,
kk


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey...You need to check some AUS realestate sites....Areas around Parramatta and Westmead are expensive...They'll cost u anywhere between 300-400 dollars..





kkozdream said:


> Hey Gopal/All,
> 
> How difficult is it to find economical accommodation(<Aus$250) for a couple in Sydney?
> Where should we look for it ?
> ...


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

He seems to be extremely lucky.....I was there for 2 weeks, forget job offer, I barely got 2-3 calls..:-(

Gopal




shuvo27 said:


> One of my friend's colleague, who recently got PR, took leave for a week from his office. Just to make the initial entry. He is a .Net programmer. He got a job on the 5th day of reaching Sydney and just mailed his employer that he is not coming back.Some people are Lucky..


----------



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

What is your profession Mr. Gopal?


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

I am a Java professional...

Gopal




shuvo27 said:


> What is your profession Mr. Gopal?


----------



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

Well I read in the news and all the immigration sites that Aus IT companies are desperately short of quality IT recruitment and urging the govt to allow them to bring in more IT prof's on sponsored visa. If that is the case, then it is strange that many immigrants don't even get enough interview calls after reaching AUS. Then how come we are on the CSL?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

shuvo27 said:


> Well I read in the news and all the immigration sites that Aus IT companies are desperately short of quality IT recruitment and urging the govt to allow them to bring in more IT prof's on sponsored visa. If that is the case, then it is strange that many immigrants don't even get enough interview calls after reaching AUS. Then how come we are on the CSL?


I guess : People is their Business.. 

bringing people from developing countries gives them enough (skilled) people to work, pay taxes for development of their country (without investment) and people get much needed security and infrastructure of developed nation, which they would have waited forever in their own country. 


So, immigration is win win preposition for both.. migrants as well as the developed nations..


----------



## aanu77 (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree better come alone hunt for job or else it is very frustating and things are really expensive .U wont even come to know how money flies out of pocket.Luckily i landed with job after three months but my other friends are here from 7 months and havent got job.


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Still to hear from Joeman, Egyptian couple, etc. on their job hunting results..
Where are they?..

Gopal




aanu77 said:


> I agree better come alone hunt for job or else it is very frustating and things are really expensive .U wont even come to know how money flies out of pocket.Luckily i landed with job after three months but my other friends are here from 7 months and havent got job.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Gopal,

do not post these lines please..............i can be in trouble dear.....thanks for your understanding.....

Friends,

No luck yet. would keep u updated...

Rgds,
erviren



velamoor_gopal said:


> I just spoke to Viren...*He is on a month long leave *in Sydney...He's hunting for jobs...
> 
> 
> Gopal


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

erviren said:


> Hello Gopal,
> 
> do not post these lines please..............i can be in trouble dear.....thanks for your understanding.....
> 
> ...


Hi all,

When you search the jobs in Aus....Do u feel that International Market experience can also help find a job faster?


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

velamoor_gopal said:


> I just spoke to Viren...He is on a month long leave in Sydney...He's hunting for jobs...
> I would really want to hear from Joeman and that couple from Egypt. They sounded deppressed in their respective last threads.
> A couple of days back, another of my friends (not a member of this forum) succeeded in getting a job.He's into Datawarehousing.
> I am planning to go to AUS in a couple of months (this time fully)...
> ...



Hi Gopal,

As you mentioned.......once of yr friend who had DW background.......got a job.......can you pls throw some more lights on that? like after how many inter. he cracked it? what was the offer? And where in aus?


----------



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

The person that I talked about, who got job in 5 days, used to work in a Australia based software company. So he had experience in working with lot of Australian projects.That is the thing the recruiters look for, aussie experience, if anybody had any experience with any Australian client, I think he is in big advantage.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hello Gopal,
> 
> do not post these lines please..............i can be in trouble dear.....thanks for your understanding.....
> 
> ...


Please request moderators to remove this post.. we do not want anyone to be in trouble...  Chill yaar and good Luck.


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

International experience is of no help.Only AUS experience counts there.
I have worked in USA,UK,UAE and all but all this was of no use at all...

Reg,
Gopal




harshal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When you search the jobs in Aus....Do u feel that International Market experience can also help find a job faster?


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

So sorry....My apologies....Request the moderator to erase that message..

Reg,
Gopal



erviren said:


> Hello Gopal,
> 
> do not post these lines please..............i can be in trouble dear.....thanks for your understanding.....
> 
> ...


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi,
If u have DW experience, you are almost a king in AUS.
All my DW friends cracked almost all the interviews they attended..
Westpac, Suncorp, etc...Even if they find that u have some working knowledge of DW, they'll take u. You don't need to be an expert..

Reg,
Gopal



harshal said:


> Hi Gopal,
> 
> As you mentioned.......once of yr friend who had DW background.......got a job.......can you pls throw some more lights on that? like after how many inter. he cracked it? what was the offer? And where in aus?


----------



## josenoel (Dec 21, 2009)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Hi,
> If u have DW experience, you are almost a king in AUS.
> All my DW friends cracked almost all the interviews they attended..
> Westpac, Suncorp, etc...Even if they find that u have some working knowledge of DW, they'll take u. You don't need to be an expert..
> ...


Hi Gopal

Whats ur specilization.....
what abt the scope of J2EE five plus experianve over there any idea.....


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Josenoel,
J2EE does not have so much demand as DWH. 5+ or 7+ or 10+ experience doesn't matter much.All that matters is whether u have any AUS experience or not.If there are two candidates one having 8+ experience and no AUS experience and the other having, say, 4+ experience with AUS experience then the latter would be preferred to the former.This is how things work.

Regards,
Gopal Desikan




josenoel said:


> Hi Gopal
> 
> Whats ur specilization.....
> what abt the scope of J2EE five plus experianve over there any idea.....


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

For all JAVA professionals, there is a opportunity i found, see below:

_*2 x Java developers positions going (1 x Senior & 1 x Intermediate) - North / West location - fantastic co! GREAT REM!! Contact: Leni Harris 9602 4222*_


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Hi Josenoel,
> J2EE does not have so much demand as DWH. 5+ or 7+ or 10+ experience doesn't matter much.All that matters is whether u have any AUS experience or not.If there are two candidates one having 8+ experience and no AUS experience and the other having, say, 4+ experience with AUS experience then the latter would be preferred to the former.This is how things work.
> 
> Regards,
> Gopal Desikan


Hi,


Do you have any idea about network(firewalls/security/network engineering) related jobs in austrlia. is this domain in demand? iam into this domain and planning to move australia by this year ending.


Regards,
naveen.p


----------

